# How many problems can YOU spot with this?



## Brendon Phillips (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Hoowasat (May 10, 2014)

The bottom ladder is not fully extended, AND it appears to be a funky combination because the bottom half came from a 40-foot ladder and the top half came from a 28-footer. Other than that, what's wrong?


----------



## Brendon Phillips (May 10, 2014)

He doesn't have a beer in his hand.


----------



## lone wolf (May 10, 2014)

I cant see anything right about it at all !


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (May 10, 2014)

I wouldn't have used an aluminum ladder by the wires but all else seems legit


----------



## Toyboy (May 10, 2014)

So far..... so good!


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 10, 2014)

If this is done safely its highly effective without climbing gear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendon Phillips (May 11, 2014)

I love the ladder in the bucket of the skid. And the other skid protecting the shed from falling branches. But I'd really like to know how the HELL he got that second ladder up there and set.


----------



## timberjak (May 11, 2014)

I hope thats photo shopped. Darwin award there. Outstanding 


Sent from my iPhone using my nose


----------



## derwoodii (May 11, 2014)

wherez Wally


----------



## 250R (May 31, 2014)

Idiots with no brains and big balls


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 12, 2014)

Looks fine


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jun 12, 2014)

I agree about using a wood ladder around sparks, and I don't see a helmet.


----------



## sac-climber (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey that's me!


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 4, 2014)

I think yall are missing the obvious: he failed to leave a nub to set the third ladder to get that top out. Plan your climb, climb your plan! He obviously didnt think this through.


----------



## Dave6390 (Aug 23, 2015)

When the Brain is Stupid, the Body Suffers! Wondering who's got 911 on speed dial!


Dave6390 in WI


----------



## acer-kid (Aug 31, 2015)

Looks good to me.


----------



## tylerbeach3 (Nov 24, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## president (Nov 25, 2015)

Brendon Phillips said:


>


on close inspection the ladder rungs place the foot upwards ,can lead to calf stiffnes the next day


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 25, 2015)

I'd buy that man a cold beer!! He ain't no dummy...look at them damn improvising skills. And he's probably the type that cares nuthin to ever share the vast skillset he's got locked up inside that booger bank...only problem I see is depriving his fellow man and future generations of such talent.


----------



## 250R (Dec 18, 2015)

I dont see any thing wrong with some one who wants to kill themself.


----------



## RajElectric (Dec 21, 2015)

No traffic cones.


----------



## tylerbeach3 (Dec 21, 2015)

I noticed a gas can near the house. That's a fire hazard! Other than that looks good, tree companies are expensive, sometimes you gotta get 'er done all by yourself.


----------



## Wood Sniffer (Jan 16, 2016)

He must be using spikes to hold the #2 ladder. That or the ladder itself has some sort of spikes on it. I'm bout haif loco when it comes to some stuff like that but ya wouldn't catch me up there. Yikes


----------



## jtc16 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Lonestar37 (Jun 10, 2016)

You know what. Props he actually is wearing a saddle with a lanyard. This could work y'all. I'm gonna re work my business strategy.


----------



## 1984 Saw (Jun 26, 2016)

One summer I looked out my windo to see the guy next door 40 foot ladder in back of his pickup him on top with 20 inch chainsaw, the say God protects drunks and fools, he lived


----------

